# Yogurt -- plain or flavored



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I don't understand why it is okay to give our fluffs plain yogurt and not, let's say, strawberry yogurt. We give them fruit to eat so why not give it to them together? 

I'm trying to give Ollie only bottled water for a couple weeks to see if it helps his eye stains. Also going back to grain-free Acana and praying he likes it. The acana he is on now only has one grain, Oats, and wondering if that is what is causing the stains. 

I'm about convinced that the reason he starts scratching and biting himself is because of a random flea. Almost everytime he goes over to my daughters he starts scratching and biting. I know they use flea stuff on their dog, but not sure if it is done every month or colder months.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

The reason people suggest plain over favored is because the sugar substitute they use in flavored yogurt can be the same used in sugar-free gum, which is toxic to fluffs


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Thank you Ashley. I didn't realize plain yogurt wasn't sweetened.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

You just have to check in the ingredients for xylitol. I think as long as that isn't in it, then you should be fine, but other members may know things I don't


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

There is a lot of sugar in the fruit flavored yogurts so plain is best. I only give Zoe plain for that reason....even for myself.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Unless its marked sugar free it shouldn't have artificial sweetener. But check the label. Plain yogurt is a bit tart, ever tried it yourself? It needs help!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

You can always add fruit to plain yogurt!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> Unless its marked sugar free it shouldn't have artificial sweetener. But check the label. Plain yogurt is a bit tart, ever tried it yourself? It needs help!


It is tart. I put some fresh blueberries and a few pieces of banana in it. Otherwise I couldn't eat it plain. Zoe doesn't mind it plain.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I like plain yogurt. I like the tartness. But sometimes I mix a spoonful of home-made jam with it. I find most of the fruit yogurts have way to much very sweet syrupy fruit. My dogs and my bird like it plain just fine. I do prefer the low fat or full fat, which is less tart than non fat.

Now, just in case...just in case...you don't know this, Donna, you need to make sure that it is a brand that contains live cultures. Many popular brands are pasteurized after they are cultured and don't have the pro-biotics we want in yogurt.

Oh yes, I wanted to mention that I am making headway against the tear stains since I started cleaning MiMi's eyes with eyewash that contains boric acid. I also wipe her face with it. The staining that was there already is much lighter. I do it every single day.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Sylvia, what brand of eyewash do you use....I would think the boric acid would burn their eyes. Also, I always check to make sure the yogurt has live cultures. I eat the greek yogurt....strawberry or pinneaple are my favorite!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Last time I bought Bausch & Laumb, (SP?) but this time I just bought CVS brand since the ingredients are the same. Boric acid doesn't sting and is used for eyes. I use this myself. 
Did you see the fairly recent thread on tear stains? In case you missed it here is a link to a very informative article.

A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Last time I bought Bausch & Laumb, (SP?) but this time I just bought CVS brand since the ingredients are the same. Boric acid doesn't sting and is used for eyes. I use this myself.
> Did you see the fairly recent thread on tear stains? In case you missed it here is a link to a very informative article.
> 
> A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains


Do the ingrediants state boric acid or is it a by product of something i brought a contact lense solution but it doesnt say boric acid so am wondering whether i got the wrong thing!! so glad your having success with it!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmm... well, we do soy yogurt, and I usually get Vanilla in a big tub because that's what I eat.... They only get a few spoons so I figure it's fine


----------



## Lily12 (May 24, 2012)

Is it okay for them to eat vanilla flavored Greek yogurt?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

So, is it an eye wash or contact lens wash?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lily12 said:


> Is it okay for them to eat vanilla flavored Greek yogurt?


Yes. Zooey and I love Fage :thumbsup: (she only gets a little spoonful).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> So, is it an eye wash or contact lens wash?


I buy the eyewash, but I have always had that on hand. Alan sometimes gets dust or other particles in his eyes, so we always have it on hand. He tells me that contact lens cleaner is simply saline solution and may work just as well. 
What I gleaned from our friendly vet's advice is that the boric acid kills the bacteria that contributes to tear staining. All I can say is that MiMi had nasty brown steaks that are now simply pink. The stains are slowly fading and I think that no new stains aren't developing.
I am experimenting, and by no means feeling an absolute resolution. But from my experience I advise cleaning the face with an eye cleaning solution every day...I mean every single day. Something else I gleaned from reading, reading and more reading...is that for whatever reason your baby is tearing, there is another reason for the tearing to stain.

I won't stop here, but for now, that is all I have to contribute.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Flavored, sweetened yogis don't have the same benefit as plain yogis. The sugar in the sweetened version is the culprit. Soured milk & yogi or "fermented milk=buttermilk" is a much healthier choice. 
I am using the same product as Sylie is using---Bausch & Lomb ReNu Multiplus multipurpose solution. I clean Lisi's eyes one & usually 2 times a day w/this---just the fur underneath the eyes. I have also added a couple of drops of apple cider vinegar to her water. At the moment I am putting a gel in both her's & Kitzi's eyes due to a low grade infection. 
Lisi had tear stains as a tiny baby---and they tend to come back w/a vengeance with any little flare up---I am just glad when we have them under control for a while.


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Before reading the vet article I had already bought an eye wash at the pet store. Nutri-Vet Eye Cleanse...it has boric acid in it...I am guessing that the cost would be way less if buying the people eye wash/saline solution.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The B & L costs about 13$ bottle here---17-18$ if from the eye doctor. It has to be tossed after 6 months if not all used up.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Flavored, sweetened yogis don't have the same benefit as plain yogis. The sugar in the sweetened version is the culprit. Soured milk & yogi or "fermented milk=buttermilk" is a much healthier choice.
> I am using the same product as Sylie is using---Bausch & Lomb ReNu Multiplus multipurpose solution. I clean Lisi's eyes one & usually 2 times a day w/this---just the fur underneath the eyes. I have also added a couple of drops of apple cider vinegar to her water. At the moment I am putting a gel in both her's & Kitzi's eyes due to a low grade infection.
> Lisi had tear stains as a tiny baby---and they tend to come back w/a vengeance with any little flare up---I am just glad when we have them under control for a while.


We too have the same problem we have a couple of good months with no tear stains then they flare up again!! I am giving a little greek yogurt at the moment and have just purchased Optrex eye wash which contains boric acid hope we can get them under control again!! :w00t:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*yogurt*

:biggrin:I make my own greek yogurt which I layer with sugar free preserves. Mia loves my yogurt. She doesn't get any of the preserves...just yogurt. She eats a couple of bites every morning.


----------

